# Preparing for my baby sulcata!!!*PIX*



## jfulcher (Mar 15, 2013)

Ok so by now I know dirt aka choir is best suitable. And to keep humidity up is key! And which bulb to use and not to use.... I'm using a zoo med mercury vapor bulb. And a 10gl. Here's some pix lemme kno how it looks!!! AND IM GETTING FROM A REPUTABLE BREEDER! AZ sulcatas!
My lamps help up by clips.... VERY SECURELY!!! If any problem arises I will change this method.... Just set it up, so it's not humidified or has food or water area yet.... So it's in the beta stages LOL! And I will be using my exoterra mister with this baby to keep her humidity up! I MEAN BIDNESS! Hah!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Mar 15, 2013)

Is there any way you can get a bigger enclosure? A 10 gallon is just too small, and it will be way too hot inside it with a MVB heating it up. The minimum size enclosure I would use for a baby sulcata is a 20 gallon, but even then he/she will outgrow it in a matter of months.


----------



## lkwagner (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah cause once you put in a hide, a water dish, a food dish, and any decorations there's going to be no room for your baby  you def have the right idea tho! Good job!


----------



## jfulcher (Mar 15, 2013)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> Is there any way you can get a bigger enclosure? A 10 gallon is just too small, and it will be way too hot inside it with a MVB heating it up. The minimum size enclosure I would use for a baby sulcata is a 20 gallon, but even then he/she will outgrow it in a matter of months.



Well NOW it's time for a panic attack!!! DX
I read that a 10gl is fine and a mercury bulb is fine as well in the same enclosure.


----------



## lkwagner (Mar 15, 2013)

Have you had the lights on and monitored all 4 of your temps? I don't know if you will get the 3 different day time temps in that thing or if it will get too hot or what... Give it a try but that baby will def outgrow it in a couple months if that, so why not start big? Lol


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Mar 15, 2013)

jfulcher said:


> Eweezyfosheezy said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any way you can get a bigger enclosure? A 10 gallon is just too small, and it will be way too hot inside it with a MVB heating it up. The minimum size enclosure I would use for a baby sulcata is a 20 gallon, but even then he/she will outgrow it in a matter of months.
> ...


The problem with a 10 gallon is that the tortoise will be under the heat lamp at all times (except at night), and that's just a recipe for disaster. A sulcata needs a basking temp around 100 degrees, and it also needs a cool side in its enclosure around 80-85 degrees which is just impossible to do with a 10 gallon.


----------



## Rutagonzo (Mar 15, 2013)

You get get bigger enclosures for less than you can get at pet stores. Consider a big storage tote! It's cheap, sturdy, and water-proof!


----------



## Blakem (Mar 15, 2013)

You could also try craigslist. I got my 3x3 vivarium for 60$ I turned it into a 2 story enclosure.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 15, 2013)

sorry, but I agree that the 10gal and how it is set up will not work for you.

you may have read that a 10gal with a MVB was ok, but you can also read its fine to put a sully on alfalfa pellets and we know that is incorrect.

please get a bigger set up and have all you temperatures set up (basking temp, warm side, cool side, night time) before bringing home the baby.


----------



## Tom (Mar 15, 2013)

It's great that you are here ahead of time and striving for perfection. We would all love to help you with that.

You NEED a bigger enclosure. Even a hundred gallon enclosure is not likely to last a full year for a baby sulcata. When they are healthy and started well, as yours from Austin will be, they grow fast. You will also need some night heat. Got a CHE and a thermostat to control it with? They can NOT get cool at night with humidity. The whole enclosure needs to stay around 80 day and night, with your 100 degree basking spot for 12 hours a day. In Tuscon your weather is so perfect most of the year you really don't need artificial UV bulbs. Just get your hatchling out for some sun in a safe enclosure for an hour or two a few times a week.

Click the links in my signature. Lots of sulcata info there.


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi and Welcome  you have come to the right place! There are a lot of us on here who have sullies and love them to death  Follow the wonderful advice that has been given so far, and you will have a beautiful and healthy baby


----------



## Laura (Mar 15, 2013)

Id go with a soil type substrate as well and not the wood chips in the picture with your leopard..
Don't panic... just make a few changes....


----------



## jfulcher (Mar 15, 2013)

Wood chips have long since been put in the snake tank. im attempting to get a larger tank right now.Im also in the process of building a dual enclosure for outside. I dont intend on either Violet or the yet to be named sullie to be inside pets forever! Lord know what sort of trouble a 100-200lbs sully would get into inside!!! SO I am running like a chicken with my head cut off a little LOL!!!


----------



## jfulcher (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok! Found a large storage tote! Cut a hole out for the lamp! Put the clips where the metal clip part will hold the lamp firmly in place, put PLENTY of ventilation holes in the lid! There's going to be screen windows eventually! Wetted down the substrate(coco choir). My last bit. Put a decoration in there. And placed the lamp on it to make sure everything looked good and she would have a cool side, she does. Austin said the 10gl would have been fine for a temp place for it till I got a larger enclosure. But wtvr it's done. I'm pretty sure this enclosure will be fine for it for a little while. I feed my kids well, and take good care of them! All will be well!


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 16, 2013)

Nicely done  so what do you have for temps?


----------



## jfulcher (Mar 16, 2013)

Chainsawkitten said:


> Nicely done  so what do you have for temps?



Well it was night time and had the fan blowing on me, and I swapped the bulb out from a 100 watt to a 75 watt ballasted. So it was reading around 85-90 thereabouts where I pointed my laser. Where the lamp glowed brightest. And it stayed about 70-73 when I turned it off. It's getting WARMER here now! And with the bulb on the cool side was about 70-75. Mind you this was at 2am. So, I'm betting it'll be just about right when the time comes.... Trying to trade/sell my cricket phone for some soil and grass seed... For the enclosure outside.... We ended up taking the Leo to the vet, just for him to tell us, "just some good ol fashioned sunshine and greens as well as love and the care we've been giving her is all she needs... And he had the nerve to charge us $400 for the visit....  
Oh well she's happy and eating and eyes and nose are clear. Just needs a friggen leash LOL!!! She runs wild outside! Now I'm going to have two kids to chase!!!


----------



## jfulcher (Mar 16, 2013)

I went a little artsy fartsy with her enclosure when I found a cracked hut at the feed and supply store.... LOL!!! You all are going to crack up at me! AND DON'T WORRY THIS STUFF WON'T CHIP OFF AND SHE CAN'T EAT IT OFF!!!
First! Pics of my bargain hut then the artsy fartsy crud I did to her enclosure! XD
I PAINTED EVERYTHING GLOW IN THE DARK!!!!! I had lilac, green, and orange!!! XD
^__^ I'm SOOO silly!!! Even gave her STARS!!!


----------



## argus333 (Mar 16, 2013)

ya tubs are way better and cheeper. lights on plastic top? yikes...


----------



## jfulcher (Mar 16, 2013)

argus333 said:


> ya tubs are way better and cheeper. lights on plastic top? yikes...



It's not ON the plastic, it's about 2 1/2" away and held away and up by the metal part of the clips. If I see any, and I mean ANY issue arise!!! I'm pulling the plug and redoing the light fixture!!! I actually just got done taking pix of the lights setup, and her setup since the paint has dried more. It's going to be awesome!!! I made a REALLY shallow water dish/wading pool for her!!! That sits just to the left of the light just enough to get heated by the lamp.... And a teeny tiny food bowl for her as well!... Need to find a salad plate for her tho...  I'm nesting.... Its like I'm going to be a new mommy all over again!!! I haven't done this since I had my son!!! LOL!!!


Here's some in depth pix: how the lamp fixture is held up, top and bottom view, ventilation holes, and the interior... Already getting it moistened!!!


----------



## sibi (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi jflucher. I'm so glad that you want the very best for your baby. And, all your attempts show that. You still have a little time to make some adjustments. Now that you have a larger tote (50-60 gal), you need to get a temp gun so that you can check what those temps will BEFORE your baby comes home. When you have the uvb on, it should be pointed directly down so that it hits one spot directly below it. Those bulbs is not recommended to be place at a slant. The life of the bulb will be compromised, and it may even blow out. I also noticed that your lamp does not have a ceramic socket. Even if the lamp states it can hold a 100w bulb, the brown plastic socket in the picture can cause a fire because the heat of the MVB can melt that plastic. Please have that changed asap. Make sure the 4 temps are achieved in the enclosure. If the heat from the bulb gets too hot, you may need to raise the lamp higher. The lights such always be shut off at night, and a heat emitter should provide night heat. I see you got a mister, and that's fine so long as you maintain humidity at 80%. If you find you're having trouble keeping humidity up, get a fogger and a thermostat control that can shut off the fogger when the humidity reaches 80%. In my opinion, it's the surest way to maintain constant 80% humidity so that the baby doesn't dehydrate and the shell grows smooth and healthy. Keep us posted.

Sorry, I wrote this before I was able to see how your bulb was positioned. All looks great for now. The enclosure size and food, water dishes should last about 2-3 months. Then, you'll need to graduate her to a really large tote, like the ones for storing Christmas trees. Same setup will work. Oh, and where is the CHE for night heat? Temps should never get below 80 degrees at all times, day or night.


----------



## jfulcher (Mar 16, 2013)

sibi said:


> Hi jflucher. I'm so glad that you want the very best for your baby. And, all your attempts show that. You still have a little time to make some adjustments. Now that you have a larger tote (50-60 gal), you need to get a temp gun so that you can check what those temps will BEFORE your baby comes home. When you have the uvb on, it should be pointed directly down so that it hits one spot directly below it. Those bulbs is not recommended to be place at a slant. The life of the bulb will be compromised, and it may even blow out. I also noticed that your lamp does not have a ceramic socket. Even if the lamp states it can hold a 100w bulb, the brown plastic socket in the picture can cause a fire because the heat of the MVB can melt that plastic. Please have that changed asap. Make sure the 4 temps are achieved in the enclosure. If the heat from the bulb gets too hot, you may need to raise the lamp higher. The lights such always be shut off at night, and a heat emitter should provide night heat. I see you got a mister, and that's fine so long as you maintain humidity at 80%. If you find you're having trouble keeping humidity up, get a fogger and a thermostat control that can shut off the fogger when the humidity reaches 80%. In my opinion, it's the surest way to maintain constant 80% humidity so that the baby doesn't dehydrate and the shell grows smooth and healthy. Keep us posted.
> 
> Sorry, I wrote this before I was able to see how your bulb was positioned. All looks great for now. The enclosure size and food, water dishes should last about 2-3 months. Then, you'll need to graduate her to a really large tote, like the ones for storing Christmas trees. Same setup will work. Oh, and where is the CHE for night heat? Temps should never get below 80 degrees at all times, day or night.



Glad you asked about the CHE sibi... It's Tucson, Az. AND our daily temps right now are in the mid 90's, and it stays roughly 80 in here. If not, I have a under tank heat pad that would take the heat direct to the source! And I'm using a 75 watt ballasted bulb. If there is ANY sign or smell coming from the lamp, I have a ceramic lamp standing by! And again as for our weather it got to 110 inside our home today while we were gone... Our landlord has yet to turn on our pump for our swamp cooler. And I have a fogger, and I have a Mister, I mist violet daily vigorously. Whom if any of u are following her recovery is eating like a champ! So once the pumps on humidity won't be the biggest problem ever! LOL


----------



## sibi (Mar 16, 2013)

Great! You're on a great start for your lil gal. Please post pics as soon as she arrives. We all love baby pics.


----------



## Steve_McQueen (Mar 16, 2013)

That light setup looks like a disaster waiting to happen. Consider looking into a way to suspend the light from above (I think zoo-med has a stand, or something) , and cut a larger hole for the light (or just cut that end of the lid off).


----------



## jfulcher (Mar 16, 2013)

sibi said:


> Great! You're on a great start for your lil gal. Please post pics as soon as she arrives. We all love baby pics.



OH YOU GOTTA KNO IM GONNA BE GOING SNAPSHOT CRAZY AS SOON AS SHE ARRIVES!!!! I've had a thing lately where I'm naming my baby reptiles or baby and juvies after flowers LOL! Violet my Leo, Lily my baby female beardie, and now Daisy is what I'm naming the hatchling sulcata!!! Even tho it's unsexed.... Sorry it took me so long to reply I rescued a male betta from a .99c store and was relocating it from the horribly small fishbowl it was in, with waaaay too much gravel, and a piece of bamboo... To a kritter keeper... I hate the mistreatment of animals!!! MAKES ME SICK!!! Oh there I go rambling again lol.....


----------



## jfulcher (Mar 18, 2013)

SOOO EXCITED!!! I get the shipping number tomorrow!!! Then she comes Tuesday!!! I am so impatiently awaiting her!!!


----------



## jfulcher (Mar 18, 2013)

I decided I HATE relying on my dial thermometer, and hygrometer... So I went to Honk Kong via eBay LOL!!! And bought this for Daisy!!! It's for a fish tank.... But I imagine it'll work just as well for a terrarium... AND IT'S FAHRENHEIT!!! Couldn't for the life of me find one with F settings till I typed in F!!! She's going to be a spoiled, pampered, well taken care of lil sulcata baby!!! ^__^ <3


----------



## lkwagner (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeah I have that thermometer, I hate it! It's always way off from my temp gun and is always changing esp if its under a light too long. Just be careful cause I don't trust mine at all.
Looks like you're doing a good job! Can't wait to see pics of your new baby!


----------



## Tom (Mar 18, 2013)

1. Do not use those plastic fixtures for reptile heat lamps or CHEs. I can tell you first hand, they will eventually fail and could start a fire. Use the ceramic one now, before there is a problem.
2. Those clamps always fail too. More first hand knowledge. Hang the lamps from over head. Build something from 2x4s or buy the ZooMed lamp stand.
3. Do not let the night temps drop below 80. I understand Tuscon has warm weather. They also have occasional cold fronts at night. If you run a CHE on a thermostat and your house stays above 80 ALL the time, it will never kick on, and that hurts nothing. If on the other hand your night temps starts to dip into the 70s as it did the other night, your baby will stay warm enough with its CHE.
4. I'm not able to open your pics. Do you have a humid hide?

Pease click the links in my signature. There is info in there that will help you.


----------



## jfulcher (Mar 18, 2013)

Well I'll check it with my gun and see if Mayr u just got a faulty one, if not I'll get my money back, and it's going to be far from the lamp, or far enough for no fires.


AND SHE SHIPPED TODAY!!!


----------



## jfulcher (Mar 18, 2013)

Doing a final rundown of the setup! Checking temps and making sure everything is correct! Plus Noodle(kitty photo bombing the pic)wanted to be shown! XD~
Temps are good, humidity is a little low, haven't sprayed in a couple days... But I'll spray it def good tonight! Temps at night running 78-80 so gotta bring out the reptile under tank heat pad just in case... IM SO NERVOUS!!! DX


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 18, 2013)

jfulcher said:


> Doing a final rundown of the setup! Checking temps and making sure everything is correct! Plus Noodle(kitty photo bombing the pic)wanted to be shown! XD~
> Temps are good, humidity is a little low, haven't sprayed in a couple days... But I'll spray it def good tonight! Temps at night running 78-80 so gotta bring out the reptile under tank heat pad just in case... IM SO NERVOUS!!! DX



I am soooo excited for you! I can't wait to see pictures


----------



## jfulcher (Mar 18, 2013)

MasterOogway said:


> I am soooo excited for you! I can't wait to see pictures



THANKS!!! I AM AN EXCITED MAMA!!! I CAN BARELY SIT STILL!!! Was up till 6:30am fidgeting with the setup and moving BF'S desk to the bedroom so we'd have more room for her(and the beardies) as she grows. Still going to make her an outside tortie for sure once she's big enough!!! AND IT'S GOING TO HAVEMA LOCKING GATE!!! No critter theif is going to get either my torts.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't think an under tank heater can be used on a plastic tote. 

For those who use them, am i wrong? ? ?
I was under the assumption an under tank heater can only be used on glass..

Be careful, i know you are excited and trying to do things right. It just seems like you are cutting corners in dangerous areas. (plastic socket for the MVB, paper clips to hold the light, under tank heater on plastic for night heat)


----------



## knighterson (Mar 18, 2013)

You can use the mini size (rh 7 I think?) on plastic but I think they still recommend it side mounted.


----------



## theelectraco (Mar 18, 2013)

Team Gomberg said:


> I don't think an under tank heater can be used on a plastic tote.
> 
> For those who use them, am i wrong? ? ?
> I was under the assumption an under tank heater can only be used on glass..
> ...



Small ones can be used on plastic. They are designed for Kritter Keepers usually, but the higher wattage UTH may warm up the plastic too much


----------



## jfulcher (Mar 18, 2013)

Mines pretty small and a low wattage... If we can get it working.... Worked last winter.... It's getting power, but not heating up.


----------



## SmileyKylie623 (Mar 18, 2013)

Not sure if anyone else mentioned this but large Rubbermaids work great. They are cheap and I have not had any problems with maintaining perfect temps or humidity with my 55 gallon tub so far. I do have a metal piece of dog x-pen fencing (if anyone knows what that is) over the top to rest the lamps on and to keep my cat out. Like I said, haven't had one issue yet and the container cost me $13 at Target!


----------



## jfulcher (Mar 18, 2013)

SmileyKylie623 said:


> Not sure if anyone else mentioned this but large Rubbermaids work great. They are cheap and I have not had any problems with maintaining perfect temps or humidity with my 55 gallon tub so far. I do have a metal piece of dog x-pen fencing (if anyone knows what that is) over the top to rest the lamps on and to keep my cat out. Like I said, haven't had one issue yet and the container cost me $13 at Target!



I've got a slightly smaller tub at the moment... But I'm JUST setting everything up lol! Had to rearrange my living room from moving my bfs desk to the bedroom to make room for all my reptilian children LOL!!! I have her enclosure on a dinner table tray(the fold out kind...) and tacked a power surge protected power strip to the wall.... And moved my beardies over there as well! So all my babies are within eyes reach at all times!
Here's a pic of my little corner with my babies!!!
p.s. I just moved a VERY messy desk out of there so there's remnants of his mess there..





And here's the secured power supply!!!


----------



## jfulcher (Mar 19, 2013)

OKAY!!! For all you worried about her night time temps, I found my heating pad!!! It's double wrapped in its cloth wrap, AND a pillowcase! So no melting!!! Have it set to MED-HI... Going to check temps in a hour or so and see what it is in there.... I kept it about that for my gravid tarantula, and it stayed around 80-85 all night and made it go up to about 95-98 during the day.... But it will go off during the day!!! 

Correction... I had it set to medium lo so I just readjusted it....


----------



## jfulcher (Mar 19, 2013)

10:22 and counting... Not here yet... LOL...


OH NO THERE'S A PROBLEM!!!!


----------



## lkwagner (Mar 19, 2013)

What's the problem?


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Mar 19, 2013)

lkwagner said:


> What's the problem?



The driver just couldn't find her. Getting the problem sorted out right now.


----------



## jfulcher (Mar 19, 2013)

Arizona Sulcata said:


> The driver just couldn't find her. Getting the problem sorted out right now.



Ty for being so quick with the problem!!! <3


I still chewed their butts good......


----------



## lkwagner (Mar 19, 2013)

That's scary, can't wait to finally see pictures!


I have no clue where those pics came from? I hate the new iPhone update


----------



## jfulcher (Mar 19, 2013)

lkwagner said:


> That's scary, can't wait to finally see pictures!
> 
> 
> I have no clue where those pics came from? I hate the new iPhone update





Should be here soon!!!


OKAY DRIVER CALLED ME!!! He's down the street practically! I gave him EXPLICIT destructions how to get here! I'm even sitting outside!!! NO FRIGGEN WAY HE CAN MISS ME!!! BE PREPARED FOR A BOMBARDMENT OF PICTURES!!!!!!!


----------



## sissyofone (Mar 19, 2013)

Can hardly wait. We LOVE pictures ..


----------



## jfulcher (Mar 19, 2013)

HERE SHE IS!!!!!!! AND SHE'S PERFECT!!!!!! IN EVERY WAY!!!!!







View attachment 39928



















View attachment 39932




View attachment 39933


















MORE!

View attachment 39937



















View attachment 39941




View attachment 39942



















View attachment 39946



AND THE LAST!!! For now..... mwhaahahaa!!!
















View attachment 39950




View attachment 39951


----------



## lkwagner (Mar 19, 2013)

Not sure if its just my phone but I can't see the pictures


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Mar 19, 2013)

lkwagner said:


> Not sure if its just my phone but I can't see the pictures



Sometimes phones don't work well for viewing pics on here. I'm on my phone though and I can see them.

I'm glad she finally made it!!


----------



## jfulcher (Mar 19, 2013)

Arizona Sulcata said:


> Sometimes phones don't work well for viewing pics on here. I'm on my phone though and I can see them.
> 
> I'm glad she finally made it!!



Indeed she did! And I gave her a little warm bath. And got all the greens off her. And now she's exploring her domain! I love her! She's beautiful! THANK YOUUUUU!!!!!


----------



## shellibelli72 (Mar 19, 2013)

Awe!! She is beautiful! So happy for you!
Looks like she will be loved and spoiled rotten!! LOL



jfulcher said:


> HERE SHE IS!!!!!!! AND SHE'S PERFECT!!!!!! IN EVERY WAY!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 39927
> ...


----------



## Steve_McQueen (Mar 19, 2013)

That's a nice looking tortoise. Keep an eye on that light and make sure that it's not going to melt the lid.


----------



## sissyofone (Mar 19, 2013)

She's so cute. Congratulations


----------



## jfulcher (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you everyone, and I've left on the light and made sure it wouldn't melt anything. And so far the clips metal part is doing its job! She's sleeping in her hut right now, and doing very well!!!


----------



## jfulcher (Mar 23, 2013)

Heres some pix thru the box. We had her out earlier.. She was running rampant all over us!! Then I looked over and she had over turned herself! And bf is quicker than me so I yelled for him to get her right side up! Shes eating wonderfully and is active as can be! Trying to get her a lil less shy, and still giving her an violet separate outside time, because I'm not sure she's fully over her cold. You can see her on my other postings.


View attachment 40165




View attachment 40166




View attachment 40167


----------



## pspryu101 (Mar 23, 2013)

jfulcher said:


> Heres some pix thru the box. We had her out earlier.. She was running rampant all over us!! Then I looked over and she had over turned herself! And bf is quicker than me so I yelled for him to get her right side up! Shes eating wonderfully and is active as can be! Trying to get her a lil less shy, and still giving her an violet separate outside time, because I'm not sure she's fully over her cold. You can see her on my other postings.
> 
> 
> View attachment 40165
> ...



Great looking sully! Congrats! got my baby leopard from AZ also  real healthy torts


----------



## jfulcher (Mar 23, 2013)

pspryu101 said:


> Great looking sully! Congrats! got my baby leopard from AZ also  real healthy torts



Thank you! I have Austin, I believe his name is, to thank! My leopard wasn't anywhere near healthy when I got her.... Poor thing.... But she's looking very nice now! And on the third I'm ordering alllllllllll sorts of veggies!!! And hoping my black thumb turns green! AND FAST!!! Also have to hop to it on those enclosures!!! There needs to be locking fenced doors so the idiots around here don't take off with my babies!!! Here's pix of both my babies from tonight! My Leo used to need to be picked up and brought to her food! Now she runs, well the best a tortie can run to her food!!! And the sully does the same!!! First the baby, then the 3yr old! ^__^




























Both having a midnight snack! Going Nomnom and being happy lil tortoises!!!




AND BEFORE I GET HOUNDED!!!! Yes my Leo is in a ten!!! But it's for a SHORT SHORT period of time! We had a emergency.... Actually I dropped the 20 gl and it split my toe... And shattered... I'm in the process ofmbuildingnher an outside enclosure for day n using the 10 for at night.... We take her out so frequently she is barely in it....


----------



## Artemis the Tortoise (Mar 23, 2013)

I wish somebody was this nice to me when I told you guys about my tortoises cage! They all said ARE YOU SERIOUS!!!!!!! ðŸ˜ž


Artemis the RT.


----------



## jfulcher (Mar 23, 2013)

Artemis the Tortoise said:


> I wish somebody was this nice to me when I told you guys about my tortoises cage! They all said ARE YOU SERIOUS!!!!!!! ðŸ˜ž
> 
> 
> Artemis the RT.



Well, it was an accident, I had her I'm a 20, but rinsing it out, I lifted with my bad back and slippitydoo, smack onto my toe. And against the tub.... And glassm ALL INTO MY TOE!!! And don't worry hun, they just haven't woken up yet... Give it time, they'll be hollering in no time.....


----------



## jfulcher (Mar 30, 2013)

Update on Daisy! She's doing GREAT!!! Eating like a cow! Bullying the other sulcata during outside time! And I caught a pic of her in her "new" bath/water dish:


It's a pie tin... But it works for her...!


*~*~*~ Love always bring difficulties, that is true, but the good side of it is that it gives energy ~*~*~*
-Vincent Van Gogh-


----------



## Radiated (Mar 31, 2013)

That water dish will be hard to get in and out for it....and it might not be the best solution. I see your other tortoise in the pictures above, seems like it isn't growing very smooth. Theres so much plastic in your setup, try and make it more natural and use other materials. The Leopard environment seems VERY small, so does the sulcata one. Your should try getting a bigger one, thus one which will have better ventilation and not as much plastic and tape.....


----------

